# winter catfishing



## hradcliffe (Jan 3, 2009)

I live on the James river in Appomattox, Virginia. I was duck and goose hunting this morning. After an unsuccessful morning hunting, I went to try for some carp. Fun to catch a 20lbs plus fish on a 6lb line. While on my way home I came upon schools of catfish. Thousands of fish swimming togeather like herring. I tried stink bait, rubber worms, rebel shad, and rubber grubs. Does anyone know what these cats will bite on? Some of these cats must have been over 20lbs.


----------



## triwithzinger (Jul 2, 2008)

Next time bring a bow (if it's legal) and try bow fishing for them!

Other than that, my only guess is that they were breeding and had other things on their mind rather than feeding.

Up here in the great north, not many people fish for them in the winter as all our rivers are frozen or not safe to traverse.


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

try using winter killed shad great bait this time of year


----------



## catmatt (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey guys, catmatt here from North Illinois on the Rock. I love fishing cats in the winter also. Our rivers usually freeze for just a few weeks so I can fish open water most of the year. Flatheads all summer, channels all winter. Have a great 09.


----------

